# X axis Power Feed only works in one direction



## Moosedog (Aug 15, 2021)

So I just picked up a used PM932M the PF works one way but the other it just hums like it's bound up.  The drawings I have found only show it as a unit.  Has anyone had this problem and Where can I find info and parts if needed?

Thanks  Moosedog


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 15, 2021)

You don’t have much to loose, just take it apart and see what’s going on in there.


----------



## KevinM (Aug 15, 2021)

Just a WAG bit it may be in your travel limiter stop switch.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 16, 2021)

Nice fish you got there, Moose
-Mark


----------



## Moosedog (Aug 16, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Nice fish you got there, Moose
> -Mark


Thanks I had a really good July I think that one was 27lbs


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 16, 2021)

I took one of the standard x axis power feed units apart.   There was a huge explosion of parts, springs, etc.   Inside it is really a marvel or a nightmare, depending on your point of view.  I was happy to declare it unrepairable.


----------



## Moosedog (Aug 17, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> I took one of the standard x axis power feed units apart.   There was a huge explosion of parts, springs, etc.   Inside it is really a marvel or a nightmare, depending on your point of view.  I was happy to declare it unrepairable.


An explosion of parts is always a bad day!  I think I will tear it apart after I get my blood pressure meds refilled just in case! Ha ha


----------



## Cadillac (Aug 18, 2021)

I would check the directional switch on the feed first. Sounds like the culpri.


----------



## Moosedog (Aug 18, 2021)

Nothing is bound up and the travel limit switch seems to be ok.  


Cadillac said:


> I would check the directional switch on the feed first. Sounds like the culpri.


Is this different than the limit switch?  Is it the switch the direction lever pushes?


----------



## Cadillac (Aug 19, 2021)

Correct directional lever has switches to power power feed. Limit switches stop the power going to power feed.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 19, 2021)

Moosedog said:


> Thanks I had a really good July I think that one was 27lbs


You should have seen the one that got away.


----------

